# cold weather care



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

This is our first winter with a loft of 5 pigeons...all healthy and no real babies (youngest are weaned and 6 weeks old) What night time temperatures can they tolerate so long as it is not windy or wet? When, if ever do I need to add a heat source if they are all healthy and have boxes to get into? Thanks. So far so good.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kippermom, 

Where are you located and how bad are your winters? Here in Canada it can get VERY cold and pigeons can and do just fine. As you mentioned, keeping things draft free and as dry as possible are the keys to maintaining healthy birds, even in winter.

Adding extra corn to their diet will help them as well during very cold spells. The digestion process of corn will help keep them warm as well as provide more fat on their body. Other fattening seeds like safflower, sunflower can also be given in somewhat larger rations during winter in very cold climates.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

We do not get much below about 35 and that is only a few times each season...like last night! Seems to me if pigeons survive in New York given the snow etc., I do not have much of a worry in So. Cal...thought I should check though as we are committed to keeping these guys healthy and comfortable.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

kippermom said:


> We do not get much below about 35 and that is only a few times each seasonI do not have much of a worry in So. Cal...thought I should check though as we are committed to keeping these guys healthy and comfortable.



Yep, your pigeons are just fine and very lucky to be living in such a moderate climate of southern California You don't have to worry about them not being able to tolerate any "cold" weather there

It's nice that you are so concerned however and are looking out for any reasons to become concerned.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*So Cal winter*

I cover the coop at night and early morning. Thick blankets or plastic, maybe shades the roll up and down. We have become surrounded with mountains with snow on them. So nights can get a little cold. Watch the youngest and others birds for upper respiratiory problems. I have seen some birds that can't hold thier body temperature. 1st the are overly warm and then cool to the touch. Have to bring these birds in and put them on a heating pad. Maybe need to tube feed them and give an antibotic for 3-5 to days. Usually recover quickly. Check birds 2xs a day. See if anyone is fluffed up or looking thin.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The only ones you have to worry about are the wee tiny babies before they are about 10 to 12 days old. Until they start feathering out they can not hold their body temp. We've never lost a feathered bird in the winter, BUT, if a set of parents stop sitting to soon the baby will freeze to death. As mentioned, a little extra feed is good when you know the temps are going to fall.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My birds seem to know when cold weather is coming because they will pick more corn out of their seed.

Our coops are very ventilated due to our hot climate with larger openings covered with hardware cloth and mosquito netting, so when we have a night of 29 degrees I usually close off the opening with plastic sheets.

They do very well, but we only have a night or two that it gets that low.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I close the ends of mine with plastic but still have 2 large vents open. It is 0 degrees here alot and not one of mine died this year. Correction some did an untimely death ""HAWKS".


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ohiogsp and Welcome to the forum

I think your idea is a great one for people in the cold climates of the northern US and Canada. I used to use plastic as well to cover my loft and left vents open for circulation.


----------

